# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دندان پزشکی بین الملل تا چه رتبه ای؟

## *Yousef*

دوستان من بومی استان هرمزگان هستم, می خواستم ببینم دندونپزشکی بین الملل تا چه رتبه ای قبول می شم؟ و اینکه ایا کلاً خوب هست یا نه؟
این دو سئوالو جواب بدین ممنون میشم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

بچه ها کسی اطلاعی نداره؟

----------


## Mr.Pharmacist

سلام دوست من با رتبه 3000 منطقه3 دندان زاهدان قبول شد

----------


## *Yousef*

3 هزار که من سراسری قبول می شم!

تا 5 هزار باید هرمزگان بومی قبول می شه دندون سراسری,
من بین الملل رو می گم منطقه 2 هم هستم

----------


## sinae2011

من خودم کنکور 93 با رتبه 3285 منطقه 1 دندان مشهد قبول نشدم 
دندان مشهد هم سالی 25 میلیون شهریه اش هستش

----------

